# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  بررسی پیوستگی تابع در بازه ی مشخص

## faal_nazari

سلام آقا چه جوری میشه  پیوستگی یه تابع رو تو یه بازه بررسی کرد؟(اخه تو بعضی از سوالای مشتق باید این کارو کرد)

----------


## bahar155

> سلام آقا چه جوری میشه  پیوستگی یه تابع رو تو یه بازه بررسی کرد؟(اخه تو بعضی از سوالای مشتق باید این کارو کرد)


حد چت و راستش یکی باشه یعنی از هر دو تابع limمیگیریم اگر یکی بود یعنی دارای حد در نقطه ی مورد نظره در غیر این صورت دارای نقطه ی تو خالی در تابع که جز تابع نیست

----------


## bahar155

> حد چت و راستش یکی باشه یعنی از هر دو تابع limمیگیریم اگر یکی بود یعنی دارای حد در نقطه ی مورد نظره در غیر این صورت دارای نقطه ی تو خالی در تابع که جز تابع نیست


در مورد اینکه مشتق میگیریم اینو باید بگم که اگر جواب جایگذاری lim کنیم اگر دارای ابهام باشه یکی از راه های رفع ابهام مشتق گیری است متوجه شدید؟

----------


## nonna

> حد چت و راستش یکی باشه یعنی از هر دو تابع limمیگیریم اگر یکی بود یعنی دارای حد در نقطه ی مورد نظره در غیر این صورت دارای نقطه ی تو خالی در تابع که جز تابع نیست


توی پیوستگی،مقدار تابع باید با مقدار حد توی نقطه مورد نظر یکی باشه.

----------


## faal_nazari

> توی پیوستگی،مقدار تابع باید با مقدار حد توی نقطه مورد نظر یکی باشه.


دوست عزیز من توی بازه گفتم نه توی یک نقطه مشخص .اینطوری که باید کله نقاطو بررسی کرد

----------


## bahar155

ببیند مثلا ما میخوایم بدونیم که ایا تابع توی نقطه ی 2 پیوسته است یا نه .پس ما میتوایم از تابع lim میگیریم اگر مبهم شد رفع ابهام میکنید(از راه مشتق و...) اگر جواب تابع ها یکی بود مثلا جواب 1 شد یکی تابع در نقطه2 دارای پیوستگی است.

----------


## nonna

> دوست عزیز من توی بازه گفتم نه توی یک نقطه مشخص .اینطوری که باید کله نقاطو بررسی کرد


آهان،توی بازه،پیوستگی چپ و راست رو توی نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی بررسی میکنی و همچنین توی یه نقطه ی درونی از بازه پیوستگی رو بررسی میکنی.(بازه ت رو هم باز میگیری.)

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

*راحت ترین راه اینه که به نوع تابع توجه کنید ...


واسه پیوستگی :
1-جزء صحیح ها در نقاطی که به ازای اون داخل جزءصحیح , صحیح بشه ناپیوسته اند...
2-چندضابطه ای ها به ازای کرانه های مشترک باید  حد تابع رو بررسی کرد.

بطور کلی اکثر توابع  غیر خاص در دامنه شون پیوسته اند.
توابع خاص برای بررسی پیوستگی :
1- جزء صحیح
2-چند ضابطه ای
3- (الان دقیقا یادم نیست ولی مطمئنم 3 تا بودن)
اها یادم اومد : Arc sin   و Arc Cos





واسه مشتق پذیری:
مثلا رادیکال فرجه فرد  اگر عبارت داخلش ریشه داشته باشه اون ریشه مشتق ناپذیره ..... 
ریشه عبارت داخل قدر مطلق مشروط بر این که مضاعف نباشه (یعنی توی مشتق بازم اون ریشه تکرار نشه) مشتق ناپذیره.
توابع چندضابطه ای باید کرانه های مشترک رو بررسی کرد.
جزء صحیح در نقاطی که داخلش صحیح  بشه مشتق ناپذیره.


توابع خاص برای مشتق پذیری یا ناپذیری :
1- رادیکال فرجه فرد
2-قدر مطلق
3- جزء صحیح
4-چند ضابطه ای
*

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

*اگر نقاطی که  توی بررسی پیوستگی یا مشتق ناپذیری  بدست آوردی توی بازه ی مربوطه در صورت سوال بود اون میشه ناپیوسته یا مشتق ناپذیر*

----------


## Alireza_kh

در ادامه ي توضيحات دوستمون
يكي ديكه از نقاط نابيوسته ريشه هاي مخرج در توايع كسريه به شرطي كه صورتو صفر نكنه .

----------


## ronesans

> *راحت ترین راه اینه که به نوع تابع توجه کنید ...
> 
> 
> واسه پیوستگی :
> 1-جزء صحیح ها در نقاطی که به ازای اون داخل جزءصحیح , صحیح بشه ناپیوسته اند...
> 
> *


این جملتون شدیدا اشکال ساختاری داره اینجوری هم خودتون هم اونی که این جمله رو می بینه دچار مشکل جدی میشه لطفا اصلاح بفرمایید
البته باقی جملات رو وقت نکردم بخونم اما این یکی از آسیب های جدی شمارش نقاط انفصال و مشتق پذیریست که همون ابتدا تو چشمم اومد
پیروز باشید و دقت بیشتر کنید

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> این جملتون شدیدا اشکال ساختاری داره اینجوری هم خودتون هم اونی که این جمله رو می بینه دچار مشکل جدی میشه لطفا اصلاح بفرمایید
> البته باقی جملات رو وقت نکردم بخونم اما این یکی از آسیب های جدی شمارش نقاط انفصال و مشتق پذیریست که همون ابتدا تو چشمم اومد
> پیروز باشید و دقت بیشتر کنید


ای کاش مشکلش رو هم میگفتید

----------


## ronesans

> ای کاش مشکلش رو هم میگفتید



دانلود جزوه دیفرانسیل , مبحث پیوستگی - کنکور
صفحه 211 بخش پیوستگی تابع براکتی موارد 3 و 4

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ronesans


دانلود جزوه دیفرانسیل , مبحث پیوستگی - کنکور
صفحه 211 بخش پیوستگی تابع براکتی موارد 3 و 4


اون که بعله ... بیشتر این موارد توی سوالات sin یا cos داخل جزء  صحیح قرار دارند ...
من نخواستم زیاد استثنا ء ها رو بگم ...


وگرنه تو همون پستی که گذاشتم واسه رادیکال فرجه فرد هم یه استثناء وجود داره که ننوشتم ...*

----------

